# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  МиГ-29 1/48

## Виталий Репин

Приветствую всех! С оглядкой на проект Макса Гуменюка, начал строить МиГ-29, модификации 9-13. 
За вчера-позавчера и сегодня сделан кокпит, приклеен гаргрот и ниши шасси. Собран фюзеляж и начата перерасшивка. Работы предстоит много.

Пытаюсь нарастить воздухозаборники с помощью накладок из пластика.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Круто! С удовольствием понаблюдаю=) Датчик КОЛС замените? Имею ввиду его прозрачную часть.
По заборникам-а не проще шпатлевкой нарастить?

----------


## Марат

Удачи Вам!

----------


## Марат

Пётр, так и не могу дозвониться...

----------


## Виталий Репин

> Круто! С удовольствием понаблюдаю=) Датчик КОЛС замените? Имею ввиду его прозрачную часть.
> По заборникам-а не проще шпатлевкой нарастить?


Спасибо! Датчик КОЛС будет срезан и перемещен ближе к фонарю. Прозрачную часть переделаю полностью. 
Заборники, конечно, было бы проще нарастить двухкомпоненткой, но ее сейчас под рукой не оказалось. Я уже все лишнее отрезал и замазал обычной шпатлевкой, завтра вышкурю, посмотрим, что выйдет.

----------


## Виталий Репин

> Удачи Вам!


Спасибо, Марат.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Спасибо! Датчик КОЛС будет срезан и перемещен ближе к фонарю. Прозрачную часть переделаю полностью. 
> Заборники, конечно, было бы проще нарастить двухкомпоненткой, но ее сейчас под рукой не оказалось. Я уже все лишнее отрезал и замазал обычной шпатлевкой, завтра вышкурю, посмотрим, что выйдет.


Ну, в принципе можно и так=) И не забудьте, там еще 2 обтекателя по бокам грота на фюзеле, типа выштамповок, но на самом деле накладные. Там проводка идет, в обход конструкции, ее этими обтекателями прикрыли=) Но думаю, вы не забудете. =)

----------


## Антоха

надо "опускать" и выравнивать наплыв под кабиной... он не верный, без этого все остальное можно ваще не делать

----------


## Nazar

Может пригодится?
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...r=asc&&start=0

----------


## Виталий Репин

Решил резать по-живому)) Уж очень нехочется потом жалюзи вырезать. Хотя есть в планах их вообще заглушкой травленой закрыть.


Заодно и форму наплыва в плане выправлю.

----------


## Serega

> Решил резать по-живому))


 - решение правильное! А все остальное то ерунда - там расшивку просто потом нарезать да и все. Жалюзи открывать ведь не нужно.

Единственно что - не забудь заборники открытыми сделать основные.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Вот что получается пока. Вроде похоже.

----------


## Антоха

> Вот что получается пока. Вроде похоже.


хорошо получается! так держать!

----------


## Виталий Репин

> - 
> Единственно что - не забудь заборники открытыми сделать основные.


А есть ли фото канала воздухозаборника? Я примерно представляю что там, но все же.

----------


## Виталий Репин

> хорошо получается! так держать!


Спасибо, Антон!

----------


## Анатолий Величко

> А есть ли фото канала воздухозаборника? Я примерно представляю что там, но все же.


Виталь, давным-давно каналы из "сыростирола" я делал примерно так. Единственное, что тогда не было айресовских ниш и как они будут сопрягаться с имитацией канала неизвестно. Хотя можно и посмотреть. Все исходники есть, возможно своего часа дождутся :)

И еще. Во первых, кромки воздухозаборников... И во-вторых, сами воздуханы у модели узкие. Я делал вставку. На фото видно.

С уважением и удачи.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Анатолий приветствую! А вставка до мотогондолы идет? Или сужается равномерно?
Ниши шасси значительно портят ситуацию с каналом...

----------


## Анатолий Величко

Вставка сужается равномерно.

Вообще очень тяжелая в постройке модель. Чтобы получить что-то приличное нужно буквально каждый сантиметр править. Проще перечислить то, что править не надо. Но и перечислять не надо, так этого просто нет :)

Наплывы ты уже правишь. Не забудь, кстати, что они в плане немного оживальные. А у академиков прямые, словно отчерченные по линейке. Днище править обязательно, а то там форменное безобразие. Кили, стабилизаторы... далее везде.

Вот еще пара фото для затравки. Я пользовался графикой из Злинека ("Zlinek", 1997г, № 2). По общему мнению, неточности там есть, но в целом она до сих пор наиболее точная. Я трижды принимался за постройку этого мигарика. И, если честно, ни одна модель так и не была закончена. Самая первая, практически готовая, погибла при перевозке, останки валяются где-то в гараже. А две другие были отложены в очередные острые приступы перфекционизма :) В какие-то моменты я понял, что все что сделано, меня совсем не удовлетворяет, можно сделать лучше и по-другому. И каждый раз находилось что-то еще, что надо переделывать. Вот так. Но надеюсь, что с нашими советами, ты модель построишь :)

Удачи.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Тяжелая не то слово! Полностью согласен! Для меня самым режущим глаз местом, конечно, была неверная форма наплыва под кабиной. Главное, что основные пропорции в модели соблюдены - длина ширина, остальное вытяну. 
Вопрос - воздухозаборники на земле вообще не закрывались? Уж совсем там все плохо с каналом...

----------


## Serega

> Вопрос - воздухозаборники на земле вообще не закрывались? Уж совсем там все плохо с каналом...


 - их можно закрыть "принудительно", то есть если этим заняться специально. Но такое почти не делают (так как незачем). Потому самоль на стоянке обычно стоит с открытыми основными входами, а заборники закрывают заглушками, а верхние жабры трапами.

Фотки каналов ВЗ есть вроде в 4+.

----------


## Анатолий Величко

> Вопрос - воздухозаборники на земле вообще не закрывались? Уж совсем там все плохо с каналом...


Закрывают. Заглушки типа вот таких. Встречались фото и с брезентовыми. Но можно закрыть входы штатными створками. Будет что-то типа взлетной конфигурации. Неплохие створки есть в Партовском наборе. Но если расширять воздухозаборники, то они уже наверное не помогут. Кстати, именно этого красавца-стрижа я намеревался сделать. Тогда как раз приобрел только что вышедшую линдберговскую деку.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Ну значит будем закрывать ВЗ заглушками.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Анатолий, а можно подробнее как вы правили дно в районе передней стойки? Как это все потом сопрягается с воздухозаборниками?

----------


## Анатолий Величко

> Анатолий, а можно подробнее как вы правили дно в районе передней стойки? Как это все потом сопрягается с воздухозаборниками?


Да я уже сейчас и не помню точно. Вырезал секцию сразу за передней нишей, прорезал днище примерно до середины мотогондол и все это опускал вниз. Вклеивал новую прямую секцию и выводил сопряжение со створками передней ниши. Да, все это хозяйство опиралось на две распорки. Ну а нарастить образовавшиеся щели в мотогондолах и внутренних стенках ВЗ - дело техники. Наверное вот так.

----------


## Виталий Репин

> Да я уже сейчас и не помню точно. Вырезал секцию сразу за передней нишей, прорезал днище примерно до середины мотогондол и все это опускал вниз. Вклеивал новую прямую секцию и выводил сопряжение со створками передней ниши. Да, все это хозяйство опиралось на две распорки. Ну а нарастить образовавшиеся щели в мотогондолах и внутренних стенках ВЗ - дело техники. Наверное вот так.


Ну я так примерно и представил. У меня хозяйство будет опираться на ниши. Расчехляю пилу))

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Виталий, у меня есть Лок Он, Злинек, 4+ на него, и по моему еще что то. В электрическом виде. Надо?

----------


## Виталий Репин

> Виталий, у меня есть Лок Он, Злинек, 4+ на него, и по моему еще что то. В электрическом виде. Надо?


Буду признателен) 
Адрес отправил в личку.

----------


## MAX

Вся фишка с каналами ВЗ в модели в том, что на самолете труба канала ВЗ является и стенкой ниши шасси. Если использовать смоляную нишу, то надо ее стачивать до папиросной бумаги изнутри да еще и по окружности. Тогда еще можно попробовать что-то изобразить с каналом ВЗ. Или делать трубу канала из листового пластика и на ней строить самому нишу.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Вот что пока получается со дном:

И воздухозаборниками:

----------


## Виталий Репин

> Вся фишка с каналами ВЗ в модели в том, что на самолете труба канала ВЗ является и стенкой ниши шасси. Если использовать смоляную нишу, то надо ее стачивать до папиросной бумаги изнутри да еще и по окружности. Тогда еще можно попробовать что-то изобразить с каналом ВЗ. Или делать трубу канала из листового пластика и на ней строить самому нишу.


Да я закрою ВЗ заглушками, там и без каналов геморроя хватает.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Проверьте приват.

----------


## Виталий Репин

> Проверьте приват.


Спасибо огромное, Петр!!!

----------


## Виталий Репин

Продолжаем работы.
Основные "шкурения" в районе наплыва и днища закончены, мелкие недочеты выправлю во время расшивки. Также начал расшивать консоли.

----------


## Виталий Репин



----------


## Петр Берестовой

За нишей шасси, чисто визуально - там не резче переход?

----------


## Виталий Репин

> За нишей шасси, чисто визуально - там не резче переход?


Да вроде там все ровно.

----------


## Антоха

> Да вроде там все ровно.


ну из этих фото вообще ничего понять не возможно

----------


## Виталий Репин

> ну из этих фото вообще ничего понять не возможно


Почему? На третьей видно что от ниши идет прямая линия примерно до середины воздухозаборника, потом плавно вниз под углом.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Вот что примерно получается у меня.
Замазал двухкомпоненткой

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Виталий, емнип в Лок Оне была фото этого места, если уже скачали-посмотрите.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Заметил, что надо где отмечено красным сделать небольшой бугорок, соразмерно створкам передней ниши. 
В чем остальное несоответствие?

----------


## Виталий Репин

вот это место крупным планом. Фотка из ЛокОна

----------


## Петр Берестовой

По моему в нем и было. Просто на глаз сразу показалось, что чего то не хватает, но не мог вспомнить чего, а самому посмотреть леньки было  :Biggrin:

----------


## Виталий Репин

Работа продолжается. Выровнял уступы в районе сопел, скруглил уступы в месте посадки. 

Днище приведено в более-менее приличное состояние

Ну и самое интересное и трудоемкое - начал резать расшивку.

----------


## Виталий Репин

дульный тормоз вырезан, буду делать новый. 

Ну и несколько фотографий для оценки общей геометрии. 

Сегодня буду править кили и стабилизаторы.

----------


## Антоха

> дульный тормоз вырезан, буду делать новый.


А что за отверстие по правому борту?

Надо править форму горба в месте его стыка с кабиной... у НеОмеги горб не верный. Надо чтобы горб как бы сужался к месту стыка (1), а у вас этого нет. Плюс там небольшой изгиб (2)

----------


## Виталий Репин

> А что за отверстие по правому борту?


Отверстие образовалось в результате вышкуривания, я уже заделал двухкомпоненткой.




> Надо править форму горба в месте его стыка с кабиной... у НеОмеги горб не верный. Надо чтобы горб как бы сужался к месту стыка (1), а у вас этого нет. Плюс там небольшой изгиб (2)


Отличные фото, я догадывался об этом сужении, но никак не мог понять как оно должно быть на самом деле. Вообще, это сложный момент на модели - сопряжение горба с фонарем.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Так лучше?

Форму фонаря сзади тоже придется подгонять.

----------


## Антоха

> Так лучше?


сложно сказать.. теней нет... можете покрасить сереньким и сфотать?

----------


## Виталий Репин

Фотоаппарат у меня, конечно, никудышный...

----------


## Антоха

боюсь показаться занудой... в том то и сложность МиГ-29, что это МиГ-29! там все не так просто... посмотрите внимательно на фото... изгиб более сложной формы, но при этом не такой большой. а вот сужение по-моему Вы угадали :Cool:  надо его Серёгу попросить глянуть... он у нас спец по таким изъё..ам  :Biggrin:

----------


## Виталий Репин

Там что-то типа широкой восьмерки... Ща попытаюсь вывести.

----------


## Serega

> Отличные фото, я догадывался об этом сужении, но никак не мог понять как оно должно быть на самом деле. Вообще, это сложный момент на модели - сопряжение горба с фонарем.


 - я вот что могу сказать. Имхо - сборка идет очень неплохо. 

Антоха в этом деле конеха максималист еще тот, но тут в том дело, что если начать "как надо" - то переделывать придется все. И всю носовую часть (например там есть очень характерные "щеки" зоны сплощения), и грот (и доводить его зону стыка с центропланом над жабрами), и еще хрен его знает что.

Потому я считаю производимые переделки достаточными.

----------


## Виталий Репин

> - я вот что могу сказать. Имхо - сборка идет очень неплохо. 
> 
> Антоха в этом деле конеха максималист еще тот, но тут в том дело, что если начать "как надо" - то переделывать придется все. И всю носовую часть (например там есть очень характерные "щеки" зоны сплощения), и грот (и доводить его зону стыка с центропланом над жабрами), и еще хрен его знает что.
> 
> Потому я считаю производимые переделки достаточными.


Спасибо. Я тоже считаю, что с фюзеляжем пора заканчивать, а то потом не остановиться уже - и очередной долгострой. Либо вообще ничего.
Вот что получается с изгибом. На этом и остановимся.

----------


## Serega

> Вот что получается с изгибом. На этом и остановимся.


 - отлично все выходит.

Кстати о главном. Какой вариант камуфла будет реализован?  :Smile:

----------


## Виталий Репин

Кстати, нет ли у кого фотографий внутренней стороны воздухозаборников? Что там с расшивкой?

----------


## Виталий Репин

> - отлично все выходит.
> 
> Кстати о главном. Какой вариант камуфла будет реализован?


Спасибо! Вот с этим вопросом пока не определился :Smile:  В новой бегемотовской декали есть пара интересных вариантов.

----------


## Антоха

> Кстати, нет ли у кого фотографий внутренней стороны воздухозаборников? Что там с расшивкой?


это нужно было?

----------


## Антоха

вот нашел еще хорошую фоту перехода горба в носовую часть

----------


## Антоха

> Ну и несколько фотографий для оценки общей геометрии.


для оценки геометрии))))

----------


## Виталий Репин

А с такого ракурса? Понимаю, что кривовато, но все же...

----------


## Виталий Репин

> вот нашел еще хорошую фоту перехода горба в носовую часть


Блин, там еще внизу изгиб...  :Eek:

----------


## dreamtim

Виталик, привет!
Ну ты и жжёшь!!!!  :Eek: 
Беру твою сборку за образец!!

Привет тебе из солнечного Ростова-на-Дону!
Тимур.

----------


## Serega

> Блин, там еще внизу изгиб...


 - там не то чтобы изгиб. Грот в том месте как бы "надутый" - ширина средней части в сечении шире низа и верха на немного. Причем по форме довольно хитро.

Потом все это переходит в зону сплощения на носовой части. В общем, как это "поймать" не будучи скульптором или не имея подробный чертежей с сечениями - я себе не представляю.

----------


## FLOGGER

По хорошим фотографиям, по бликам можно составить достаточно точное представление о форме гаргрота в этом месте (ИМХО).

----------


## Виталий Репин

> Виталик, привет!
> Ну ты и жжёшь!!!! 
> Беру твою сборку за образец!!
> 
> Привет тебе из солнечного Ростова-на-Дону!
> Тимур.


Здорово, Тимур! Рад помочь, чем могу, обращайся))




> - там не то чтобы изгиб. Грот в том месте как бы "надутый" - ширина средней части в сечении шире низа и верха на немного. Причем по форме довольно хитро.
> 
> Потом все это переходит в зону сплощения на носовой части. В общем, как это "поймать" не будучи скульптором или не имея подробный чертежей с сечениями - я себе не представляю.


Я тоже не представляю)




> По хорошим фотографиям, по бликам можно составить достаточно точное представление о форме гаргрота в этом месте (ИМХО).


С геометрией все. Работы по фюзеляжу теперь будут только доводочно-шлифовочные. 
Чувствуя что это моя не последняя встреча с МиГ-29 в 48-м масштабе(на горизонте маячит 9-12), я доработал кили и стабилизаторы и скопировал их в смоле. Жалею, что не провел ту же процедуру с ВЗ...
Литейщик я пока никакой, поэтому пузыри присутствуют, но немного.

----------


## Антоха

> Чувствуя что это моя не последняя встреча с МиГ-29 в 48-м масштабе(на горизонте маячит 9-12), ....


Помнится МАХ делал для своего МиГ-29 в смоле АПУ-73 и АПУ-60. Получилось очень хорошо! Попросите его поделиться и это отчасти упростит вашу работу

----------


## skyhowk

Виталя даваааай!Молодец,ты так взялся по серьезному!Не знаю может ракурс не тот,но мне кажется твои зализы,если смотреть с верху,разной формы и это бросается в глаза спереди.  p.s. Ты мастер свой доделал,а то я то жду?

----------


## Nazar

Виталий, а как-бы приобрести копии килей и стабилизаторов? Мой Миг все еще в планах. :Smile:

----------


## Виталий Репин

> Виталий, а как-бы приобрести копии килей и стабилизаторов? Мой Миг все еще в планах.


Владимир, да не вопрос вообще :Smile:  Мне тут уже заказали небольшой тираж, так что цена будет вполне разумная. Я думаю ко вторнику сделаю отливки.

----------


## Виталий Репин

> Виталя даваааай!Молодец,ты так взялся по серьезному!Не знаю может ракурс не тот,но мне кажется твои зализы,если смотреть с верху,разной формы и это бросается в глаза спереди.  p.s. Ты мастер свой доделал,а то я то жду?


Дэн, брат! Да запилился как видишь, хорошо я в этот МиГ. С наплывами вроде нормально все, крутил-смотрел не заметил разницы) Мастер доделал, осталось только лить.





> Помнится МАХ делал для своего МиГ-29 в смоле АПУ-73 и АПУ-60. Получилось очень хорошо! Попросите его поделиться и это отчасти упростит вашу работу


Антон, спасибо, что напомнили) Связался с Максимом и получил на руки мастер-модели АПУ. Теперь надо их скопировать, и это дейтвительно упростит работу.
Кстати, вопрос по поводу подвески. Заказчик хочет смешанную подвеску с Р-73 и бомбами на МБД. Есть ли фотографии самолета с такой подвеской?

----------


## Антоха

> Кстати, вопрос по поводу подвески. Заказчик хочет смешанную подвеску с Р-73 и бомбами на МБД. Есть ли фотографии самолета с такой подвеской?


фотографий строевых машин (не на выставке и не на показухе) с такой подвеской нет.

----------


## Nazar

> Владимир, да не вопрос вообще Мне тут уже заказали небольшой тираж, так что цена будет вполне разумная. Я думаю ко вторнику сделаю отливки.


Отлично, спасибо. :Smile:

----------


## FreshDrummer

Виталя, ты какой-то нереальный адский проект затеял..
Ты потом отлей в смолу всю модель ))) уже готовую ))) и продавай по 500 рублей в качестве эталона ))))) хахахахах, молодца, очень красивый получается.

----------


## Mishel

Виталя! Да прибудет с тобой терпение! :)
И со мной тоже...

----------


## Марат

Удачи и терпения, Виталий! Интересный проект.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Всем привет! Простите за долгое молчание, занимался переездом. Вот только сегодня настроил свое рабочее место и вновь принялся за работу над самолетом. Появились мысли о варианте окраски. Хочется сделать вот этот борт. Есть ли у кого фотографии этого самолета?

----------


## Serega

> Появились мысли о варианте окраски. Хочется сделать вот этот борт. Есть ли у кого фотографии этого самолета?


 - ну, у нас с антохой достаточно по этому самолю есть. Даже камуфл его уже для второго тома отрисован почти (там правда мелочи доработать треба чутка).

Но самоли такого рода (заводские цветные, коих в книге будет два, включая этот вот 08) - засада для моделиста. Дело в том, что все декали предлагают стандартную техничку - синюю. А на таких самолях она сверху белая.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Но самоли такого рода (заводские цветные, коих в книге будет два, включая этот вот 08) - засада для моделиста. Дело в том, что все декали предлагают стандартную техничку - синюю. А на таких самолях она сверху белая.


Если не ошибаюсь, чешский техмод когда то делал белую, но она давно не попадалась. Наверное стоит поискать ее, может на ебее?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Сори, техничка была от Propagteam.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Работа медленно, но продолжается. Наконец-то скопировал пилоны от Макса Гуменюка. Если кому надо - вэлкам))

----------


## Nazar

> Работа медленно, но продолжается. Наконец-то скопировал пилоны от Макса Гуменюка. Если кому надо - вэлкам))


Виталий, я в очереди.
А у меня уже как-раз парочка пилонов под Су-27 готовы, надо то-же лить.
По ссылке http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/..._start_20.html

----------


## Kasatka

Виталик, привет!

когда будет продолжение? =)

----------

